# Newbie!



## bagmadlady (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi there!

I am new on here and my partner and I are seriously considering moving to NZ.
I have been advised that if we can obtain a job offer over there we can apply for a talent visa and then apply for residency. Is this correct and if so can it be any job providing it is with an accredited employer?
I work in recruitment and my partner is a scaffolder we ideally want to work in our respective trades and wondered if anyone knew any comapnies that may be able to help with work?

I also wondered how the job offer process works as it can take between 6-9 months to get a visa....and you can't have one without the other so what is the best way to go about this?

Has anyone in th UK attended any NZ expos are they worth attending.

Finally is it worth using and immigration agent for the visa as my friend thinks it would be cheaper to do it ourselves.

I know there is a lot of questions but it can become so confusing! 

Thank you for all your help in advance!

:ranger:


----------



## saltybroad (Jan 9, 2011)

From everything I have heard (and personal experience) it's not necessary to spend the money on an immigration consultant. We found the process pretty easy to navigate, and the entire process (including getting our evidence together, all the medicals, and police certificates) took less than 6 months. I would say that the sooner you apply, the better, because I think the processing time can vary greatly depending on which visa category you fall into. As for the job offers, you can be approved without an offer - or (more often) you can get a conditional visa pending an offer. Ideally I think you want to have your immigration status sorted before you look for a job, so that prospective employers know you are serious and ready to start work!

The NZIS website has some handy tools for assessing the best route for you - skilled migrant, etc., and can calculate your points to give you some idea of what you might be eligible for. I highly recommend starting there. Good luck!!


----------



## Yvonne.72 (Jan 9, 2011)

bagmadlady said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am new on here and my partner and I are seriously considering moving to NZ.
> I have been advised that if we can obtain a job offer over there we can apply for a talent visa and then apply for residency. Is this correct and if so can it be any job providing it is with an accredited employer?
> ...


Look before you even start to think about applying for talent visas you need to spend time finding out about your your chances of finding work in New Zealand. Why do you think so many people leave New Zealand to work in Australia? 

Don't let the umemployment figures fool you, New Zealand exports a lot of its unemployment to Australia where there is more work.

I'm not trying to put you off, just want to make sure you cover the bases.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Look at SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site or the jobs section of Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me for some ideas of what's on the job market currently.

With regards using an agent - I'd say that unless you have a particularly complex or borderline case, do it yourself. It's much cheaper, you can do everything on-line at Immigration New Zealand, and even if you went to an agent it is still you that would need to gather the evidence, apply for police reports, do the medical etc...


----------



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi bagmadlady
My husband and I are in the process of applying and I agree with the others dont use an agent. We are doing all of it ourselves. The process is very easy and the helpline is very efficient and has answered any queries that we have had.
Good Luck


----------



## bagmadlady (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------

